# working on a slope



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I have just drilled a few holes and screwed to the 2x4. The shoes are a great idea.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Great idea but i've never liked working in sock feet .


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Or you could do it right.









Werner LevelLok Ladder Leveler with Base Units PK70-1 - The Home Depot


Werner's Quick-Click Ladder Leg Leveler is designed with base units that stay attached to the ladder, and the leveler can be easily removed when not in use. Made for leveling a ladder on uneven surfaces,



www.homedepot.com


----------



## icerabbit (8 mo ago)

I don't mind the shoes, but the clamp improvisation I would not trust. 
Either a couple bolts through both, or upgrade the ladder with the level locks. 

I have an ordhard ladder now, to help with off pavement work; but it still is not perfect the way I'd want it. The third leg is seriously long, and it and both sides could use a level lock adjustment to dial in a few inches of length. Probably not allowed because somebody would use an inappropriate combination and injure themselves. And, I'm going to drill out and mod a new expensive fiberglass ladder though. Any of the other old step ladders, sure thing.


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

The clamp and board is far safer than drilling holes in a fiberglass ladder.

Holes will effect the structural integrity of the ladder.

Fiberglass ladders are color coded to indicate their maximum load rating.

This blue one is rated for 250 pounds.

Any modification to the ladder could result in injury.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Wellington_Wimpy said:


> I had to work inside of my swimming pool. The sides are sloped in two directions! I improvised non-slip shoes for my ladder. I was leery at first - I even tied the top to a metal stake in case it slipped down. I tried only a few rungs at first - I stepped on it and bounced a little. Despite that it looks funny, it worked pretty well. After a while, I was comfortable with it and was not worried any more.
> 
> The leg extension worked well too, but I had to glue a wood block on the inside of the ladder or the clamp would have crushed part of the ladder. It worked, but was annoying that I had to readjust the leg every time I moved to the next spot.
> 
> ...











I sure like your 2x4 leg extension better than a stack of 2x4's or bricks but no skid shelf liner might be something to consider . I discovered it probably 20 years ago watching a wood show and have used it for more jobs of different categories than i can remember . But i must agree the shoes are about as innovative as it gets .


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Texican57 said:


> The clamp and board is far safer than drilling holes in a fiberglass ladder.
> 
> Holes will effect the structural integrity of the ladder.
> 
> ...


The aluminum rungs you climb on are riveted to the fibreglass


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

Nealtw said:


> The aluminum rungs you climb on are riveted to the fibreglass


True, but those were sized, drilled and placed according to an engineer's design.

Ladders with holes drilled in them would not pass our monthly ladder inspection procedure.

And yes, we will cut them up and add them to the dumpster.


----------



## Wellington_Wimpy (5 mo ago)

SeniorSitizen said:


> View attachment 709839
> 
> I sure like your 2x4 leg extension better than a stack of 2x4's or bricks but no skid shelf liner might be something to consider . I discovered it probably 20 years ago watching a wood show and have used it for more jobs of different categories than i can remember . But i must agree the shoes are about as innovative as it gets .


My recollection is that shelf liner is pretty thin and made of lightweight material. IMHO, I think it will get shredded as the force of my weight is applied.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

RE: Leg Levelers
"For use on Werner MT series, D7100, D6200, 7100, D1300, D1500 and 7800 extension ladders"


----------

